# Magnum AP mud



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

My supplier has Magnum Lite AP in stock, is it worth trying? any thoughts?


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

We almost exclusively use Magnum AP and Magnum Light. And topping. I will say that at least for our area I think it is the best mud available. There is a mud manufacturer in my area (Freeman Products) but even though its manufactured here its priced higher than Magnum. Magnum also makes a really nice yellow topping that doesn't shrink as bad as toppings from the others. My favorite mud I ever used was when I was living in California 20+ years ago was Beadex and they made a lightweight topping that I really liked. I'm not sure if Beadex is still around. Has anyone tried Murco? I believe it is manufactured in Texas.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Beadex is alive and well on the west coast ! We use beadex heavy taping and lite AP


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

McCallum and Sons said:


> We almost exclusively use Magnum AP and Magnum Light. And topping. I will say that at least for our area I think it is the best mud available. There is a mud manufacturer in my area (Freeman Products) but even though its manufactured here its priced higher than Magnum. Magnum also makes a really nice yellow topping that doesn't shrink as bad as toppings from the others. My favorite mud I ever used was when I was living in California 20+ years ago was Beadex and they made a lightweight topping that I really liked. I'm not sure if Beadex is still around. Has anyone tried Murco? I believe it is manufactured in Texas.


We used to use USG all purpose to tape and plus 3 for everything else but switched over to Murco. Really good product and it is way cheaper than anything else. M1200 all purpose or M500 Medium for taping and M700 Light for everything else. M700 is really smooth and sands very nicely. We like it. Plus they have the best primer I have used and it's cheaper than any others. They send me a truck every 3 or 4 weeks and we unload it into the shop with our forklift.


----------

